# Campsites in Germany



## Ronda (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of any hidden campsite gems through the centre of Germany (saxony) as we are travelling to my Brothers wedding in Poland on the 18th July. We have a 4 year old daughter so something with a play area is are a must and would prefer outdoor pools if poss.

We are hoping to do one night quite close to the west coast then 2 nights further east allowing us to travel to Wroclaw (south poland) on the last day.

We have been to France last year but are new to Germany so any tips would be appreciated.

Kind Regards

Lee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We use Stellplatze ourselves but I would first of all suggest you have a look at our campsite database, all entries have been submitted by our members so you'll get honest opions about each one.

Secondly do make sure you order the excellent 'Campsites in Germany' brochure from the Germany tourist board, its free and has over 1000 campsites listed...

http://germany-shop.info/webshop/overview.php?lang=eng&country=GBR

There are lots of other brochures listed, the first two are free.

Pete


----------



## Ronda (Jul 4, 2010)

Thankyou for your prompt response i have ordered the brochure and will scour the different reviews tonight.

Thanks Again 

Lee


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have just returned from our holiday which included Wroclaw, Oswiecim and Krakow in Poland.

From Calais, we only made one stop midway at Hann Munden before crossing the border at Gorlitz and then down to Wroclaw.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Lee,

you're 4yr old (and you) would love this:

http://www.playmobil-funpark.de/

We went there about 5yrs ago with our children (aged 7 & 4 at the time). 100% Brill.

Its close to Nuremburg. There are plenty of Camsites in this area.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...there are also some free e brochures that might be of interest, especially "Two countries, one region - Holidays in Germany and Poland"....

Last one on the list...

http://www.germany.travel/en/ebroschueren.html

Pete


----------



## Ronda (Jul 4, 2010)

Thankyou all for your help.

Lee


----------

